# The Ellen Show



## Morty (May 15, 2015)

Anyone else watch Ellen? I find her refreshing.


----------



## Falcon (May 15, 2015)

She used to be very funny when she interviewed people, but I can't stand her now every day. I always switch channels.

Glad YOU find her "refreshing"  Mort.  To each his/her own.


----------



## Morty (May 15, 2015)

I haven't been watching that long, Falcon. The last time I saw her was on her sitcom in the 90s


----------



## Cookie (May 15, 2015)

I like Ellen and always have, from the time she first did stand-up.  She's a good sport and very funny.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2015)

I also like Ellen very much, although I haven't watched her shows in awhile.  She's a nice person, and a great stand up comedian, I agree Morty, very refreshing!


----------



## tnthomas (May 28, 2015)

Ellen's cool.  I liked her better as a stand up and in her sitcom back in the 90s.   Her present show seems a little 'scripted' to me, and I dislike that in today's TV programs, especially the [so-called]news.


----------

